# Suche großen zuverlässigen Webspace mit php und mysql



## Draxx (12. Juli 2007)

Hallo liebe gemeinde,

suche einen webspace

mehr als 10Gb speicherplatz
min 1 mysql
min php ( für forum bildergallerie....)
.de domain

ftp ist ebenfalls wichtig sowie admin pannel.

Welchen anbieter kann dies leisten? Bzw welche erfahrungen habt ihr so gemacht.

Atm habe ich ein angebot für 3,99 pro mon.


'Mfg Draxx


----------



## Big-Tux (16. Juli 2007)

Hi,

=> http://www.netclusive.de

Ich hab da selber seit 2 Jahren einen Root und seit 1/2 Jahr noch nen V-Server da.

Meine Erfahrungen sind bisher eigentlich gut, netter Support der zwar manchmal etwas dauert wenn's nicht so wichtig ist aber im Notfall doch sehr schnell reagiert.

Erreichbarkeit ist nach meiner Meinung Top, hab noch keine großen Ausfälle erlebt es sei denn der Knotenpunkt macht mal wieder schlapp aber das ist ja nicht denen ihr Fehler.

Preis/Leistung find ich Persönlich auch gut, es gibt billigere sicher aber was leisten die?

Verwaltung geht meistens über Plesk, FTP & SQL is überall dabei glaube (kenn die kleinen Pakete nicht so genau).


----------



## Draxx (26. Juli 2007)

leider ist mir das angebot viel zu teuer.


andere leute andere vorschläge


----------

